# Zwanzig Zoll auf Reisen...



## 00helga (29. Januar 2013)

Hallöchen!
Ich brauche eine Tasche oder n Koffer für mein BMX... im September geht's für ne Woche nach Malaga Rad fahren und suche für so 'ne Gelegenheit eben eine "sichere" Gelegenheit mein Radel im Flugzeug zu transportieren.
Habe von Kumpels Tipps á la "Seesack" etc. bekommen, aber irgendwie ist mir das alles nicht fest genug. 
Hab mal gehört von Eastpak gibts speziell ne Bmx-Reisetasche? Bisher nix im Netz gefunden! Karton ist mir zu sperrig...
Hat irgendwer Tipps wo ich was herkriege bzw. was überhaupt?
Besten Dank im Vorraus!
Grüße
Lisa


----------



## Stirni (29. Januar 2013)

von DK gibts ne golftasche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 00helga (25. Februar 2013)

Jo, die hab ich auch schon gesehen. Allerdings ist die in Deutschland derzeit nicht zu kriegen. -.-
Naja, hab von Keyboard-Taschen gehört, die gut sein sollen. Oder von Acerbis gibt's ne große Reisetasche, die man Zweckentwenden könnte aber so wirklich was "tolles" gefunden hab ich leider noch nicht. Das "Problem" bei so ausgeschriebenen Bike-Taschen ist ja irgendwie auch noch das Gewicht. Die Dinger wiegen meist schon irgendwas mit 7kg plus Rad und ne Grundausstattung an Werkzeug, bist ja dann schon fast bei der Freigrenze (bei mir 23kg)... 
Hab gestern abend noch mal über den "Seesack" nachgedacht, weils ja auch welche gibt die man gut als Rucksack tragen kann... mal sehen was es dann wird, ein wenig Zeit ist ja zum Glück noch! Falls jemandem noch was einfällt, melden!


----------



## RISE (25. Februar 2013)

SeesÃ¤cke kann man nehmen, groÃe Eishockeytaschen gehen auch. Ich vermute allerdings, dass letztere trotz ihrem praktischen nutzen sicherlich auch schon recht schwer sind. 
Von Eastpak gab/gibt es tatsÃ¤chlich eine spezielle Tasche, die allerdings immer um die 250-300â¬ gekostet hat und das lohnt sich nur, wenn man wirklich Ã¶fter mal mit dem Rad unterwegs ist.


----------



## Dave_Mirra (12. März 2013)

Man sollte das eh vorher mit der Airline klären, die haben da unterschiedliche Richtlinien was die Verpackung betrifft.


----------

